# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Κουτάβι έφαγε μια κότα!! Είναι εφικτή η συμβίωση σκύλου με κότες?

## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Πριν ένα μήνα πήραμε ένα κουταβάκι 3 μηνών -όχι ράτσας, αλλά πιό ''κοντά'' σε τσοπανόσκυλο, και το βάλαμε μέσα σε μια περίφραξη μισού στρέμματος περίπου, μαζί με τις κότες, με τη σκέψη, ότι αφού από μικρό θα μεγαλώσει μαζί τους, θα τις συνηθίσει και θα τις... προσέχει από... παρείσακτους!!

Βλέπαμε, πολύ συχνά την ημέρα, να τις ''πηγαίνει'' και να τις βάζει να μπουν μέσα στο κοτέτσι, όπου θα πήγαιναν μόνες τους να κοιμηθούν το βράδυ. 

Σκεφτήκαμε ότι το σκυλάκι είναι αρκετά έξυπνο, και σκεφτόμασταν πώς θα το μάθουμε να το κάνει αυτό το βράδυ κι όχι την ημέρα.

Τελικά, πριν 4-5 ημέρες, το πρωί βρήκαμε τη φτερούγα της μιας κότας αρκετά πληγωμένη από το κουτάβι -το οποίο είναι μεσαίου μεγέθους-. Μετά απ' αυτό, τα προηγούμενα βράδια, απομονώσαμε τις κότες, μέχρι την επόμενη ημέρα το πρωί. 
Χθες βράδυ, όμως, μία, ξέφυγε της προσοχής, έμεινε έξω, και σήμερα το πρωί, τον βλέπω να την τρώει κανονικά ήσυχος και περιχαρής!...........
(κι επρόκειτο για κότα πολύ ζωηρή και αεικίνητη!)

Θα 'θελα τη γνώμη σας: Είναι εφικτή η ειρηνική συγκατοίκηση μεταξύ σκύλου και κότας; 
Ακόμη κι αν είναι, τώρα που ήδη έφαγε την κότα ο σκύλος, είναι δυνατόν να είναι εφικτή η οποιαδήποτε απομάκρυνση της σκέψης του από την ...νόστιμη αυτή... γευστική εμπειρία;;;

Δεν έχουμε τρόπο να έχουμε τα δύο αυτά είδη ξεχωριστά...
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## xarhs

αμα εκανε το ξεκινημα δεν εχει γυρισμο πισω.................   δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που αναφερεται αυτη η συμπεριφορα , πολλα σκυλια εχουν στο ''αιμα'' τους να βλεπουν τις κοτες σαν θηραμα.

----------


## koukoulis

Μάλλον ο Χάρης έχει δίκιο, αλλά στη θέση σας θα προσπαθούσα να διδάξω το σκυλί επιτόπου να βάζει τις κότες μέσα χωρίς να τους επιτίθεται. Εννοείται πως θα το είχα μόνιμα ταϊσμένο. Κρίμα την κότα.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Εγω πιστευω, πως το σκυλι δεν ηξερε πως να βαλει μεσα τις κοτες! Νομιζω πως η κοτα δεν εμπαινε στο κοτετσι και προσπαθησε να τη βαλει με τη βια..!

----------


## xarhs

παιδια δεν εχετε δει σκυλι να τρωει κοτα γι αυτο λετε ας δοκιμασει....... εγω το εχω δει με τα ματια μου να την τρωει και ο θανατος ειναι πολυ βιαιος....

νατασσα αμα ενα σκυλι φαει κοτα οσες εκπαιδευσεις και να γινουν , δεν του φευγει απο το μυαλο........ επειδη εδω στο αγρινιο εγιναν πολλα.... μην δοκιμασεις γιατι θα βρεις πνιγμενες ολες τις κοτες σου καμια μερα αμα το αφησεις
στο λεω απο αγαπη προς τις κοτουλες.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Χάρη, γι' αυτό έβαλα το post, μήπως ...μπορώ να αποφύγω το... προφανές... Δηλαδή το να πρέπει να δώσω κάπου αλλού το κουταβάκι, που να μην έχουν κότες!
Σκέφτηκα κι εγώ να προσπαθήσω με κάθε δυνατή εκπαίδευση, αλλά άμα δεν γίνεται τίποτα, απ' τη στιγμή που έφαγε κανονικά την κοτούλα.... τι να πω...

....Κι αυτά τα μάτια του, που με κοιτούσαν ικετευτικά μετά........ αυτό το βλέμμα.... τι κρίμα....

Μάλλον, όλα τα σκυλιά έχουν στο αίμα τους να βλέπουν τις κότες σαν θηράματα..., αλλά έχω δει και περιπτώσεις που συνυπάρχουν ειρηνικά... δεν ξέρω...

----------


## xarhs

υπαρχουν περιπτωσεις που ζουν ειρηνικα........... το σκυλακι δεν φταιει σε τιποτα , απλα το ενστικτο του ακολουθει

----------


## οδυσσέας

υπάρχει τρόπος να μην ξαναφαει το κουτάβι ζωντανή κότα η οτιδήποτε οικόσιτο ζώο. είναι μια βάρβαρη μέθοδο που την κάνουν οι κυνηγοί στα πουλοσκυλα. ************************
Νατάσσα αν θες *****************

----------


## teo24

Νατασσα ο γειτονας μου στα Φιλιατρα εχει 4 σκυλια για να προσεχουν τα προβατα οταν τα χει για βοσκη.Εχει και πολλες κοτες και γαλοπουλες και φυσικα εχουν το συνηθειο να περναν ολα στο οικοπεδο μας.Ποτε δεν ειδα κανενα απ τα σκυλια να πειραζει κανενα ζωντανο.Περνανε απο διπλα τους κοτες με τα μικρα τους και δεν δινουν καμια σημασια τα σκυλια.Μαλλον τον προκαλεσε τον δικο σου η κοτουλα η την ειδε σαν παιχνιδι.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Αχ, Θοδωρή, δεν νομίζω να τον προκάλεσε.  Τώρα, όσο για το παιχνίδι... Και να φτάσει μέχρι το σημείο να την φάει...

Απ' ό,τι διάβαζα μετά απ' αυτό στο Ιντερνετ, τα σκυλιά, από ένστικτο κυνηγάνε τις κότες, οι οποίες έχουν μια πολλή ερεθιστική γι' αυτά μυρωδιά.
'Οσο γι' αυτόν που λες εδώ στα Φιλιατρά με τα 4 σκυλιά, κι εγώ κάτι τέτοια έχω δει, γι' αυτό σκεφτήκαμε να πάρουμε σκυλάκι, για φύλακα κιόλας.
'Ισως, όταν είναι πολλά μαζί τα σκυλιά στον ίδιο χώρο κι έχουν παρέα, να μην ασχολούνται με τις κότες, κι αν επίσης ο χώρος είναι πολύ μεγάλος, αφού μου λες ότι βόσκουν και πρόβατα... Δεν ξέρω... 'Ισως και κάθε περίπτωση είναι ιδιάζουσα και δεν μπορεί να βγει και ακριβές συμπέρασμα...

----------


## evdokimosk

> υπάρχει τρόπος να μην ξαναφαει το κουτάβι ζωντανή κότα η οτιδήποτε οικόσιτο ζώο. είναι μια βάρβαρη μέθοδο που την κάνουν οι κυνηγοί στα πουλοσκυλα. την είχα κάνει σε δικό μου κουτάβι και πετυχε. 
> 
> Νατάσσα αν θες θα σου το πω με π.μ.


Θα με βοηθούσες αν έστελνες την "λύση" σε π.μ.

Σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## mitsman

Προφανως ο "οδυσσέας" εννοει ηλεκτρικό κολάρο!

----------


## Trix

Και μένα ο σκύλος μου (ημίαιμο που φέρνει προς λαμπραντόρ) είχε φάει 2 ξένες κότες, και μάλιστα, όταν ο πατέρας μου προσπάθησε κόβοντας την αναπνοή του σκύλου να τον αποτρέψει τουλάχιστον από το φάγωμα, γιατί η κότα είχε ήδη ψοφήσει, τον δάγκωσε. Μετά από 1-2 χρόνια κατάφερε και εξαφάνισε ολόκληρο κοτέτσι με δέκα κότες, από τις οποίες βρήκαμε μόνο τρεις πνιγμένες, οι άλλες δε ξέρουμε τι έγιναν. Τελικά λύσαμε το πρόβλημα μεταφέροντας τον σκύλο σε μέρος που δεν είχε ούτε οπτική επαφή με κότες και περιορίζοντας τις κότες με συρματόπλεγμα. 
Πιστεύω ότι αφού ο σκύλος σου το έκανε μία φορά, θα το ξανακάνει, αν και δε φταίει σε τίποτα, έχει απλά το ένστικτο. Μόνο με άσχημες μεθόδους τύπου ηλεκτρικού κολάρου κλπ μάλλον ο σκύλος σου δε θα ξαναδοκιμάσει, αλλά δεν είναι και ό,τι καλύτερο. Καλύτερα βρες ένα μέρος που να μη μπορεί να τις φτάσει, γιατί ένα παραπάνω που είναι κουτάβι θα τις βλέπει σαν παιχνίδι! Διαφορετικά, δοκίμασε να χωρίσεις την αυλή σε 2 μέρη, και να απασχολείς το σκυλί με άλλα παιχνίδια ώστε να μην πάθει εμμονή να παρακολουθεί και να τρομάζει τις κότες.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ Trix! Πράγματι, τώρα, 1,5 χρόνο μετά απ' όταν έβαλα το post,  ο σκύλος, δεν... καλυτέρεψε καθόλου, αντίθετα..., τρελαίνεται για τις κότες!!

Τις έχουμε περιορίσει σε συρματόπλεγμα τις κότες, και αυτός είναι σε άλλο χώρο, αλλά όταν τις βλέπει κάνει σαν τρελός! -στο μεταξύ  -ξεφεύγοντάς μας- κάποια στιγμή που κάποια κότα, ξέφυγε από το συρματόπλεγμα, και την κατασπάραξε... δυστυχώς... 'Εχει συμβεί 2 φορές από τότε...

Το κολάρο, όχι... δεν θα το κάνω.

----------


## mousepad

Καλημέρα. Και εμένα η μια η σκυλίτσα μου έφαγε ενα μικρό κοκόρακι άλλα έφαγε και ξύλο την ώρα που το έφαγε. Από τότε κυκλοφορουν ελεύθερα τα σκυλιά (3 είναι) μαζί με τις κοτουλες τα κοκκορακια και τα χηνακια. Αυτό βέβαια δε σημαίνει και ότι δεν τα λιγουρευεται. Τουλάχιστον συνυπάρχουν. Ίσως βοηθήσει αν δεν του δινεις κόκκαλα από κοτόπουλο (σε περίπτωση που του δίνεις)

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Skycladelf

Είχε συμβεί το ίδιο στο χωριό μου με σκύλο γείτονα. Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι αν συμβεί αυτό μετά δεν υπάρχει γυρισμός.,,,

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Δεν υπάρχει ''γυρισμός'', σίγουρα! Δεν μπορείς να το εμπιστευθείς μετά...

----------


## Μανος Κοκατιλ

Αυτο που μπορεις να δοκιμασεις ειναι να περιορισεις τις κοτες και να χρησιμοποιησεις ηλεκτρικο φραχτη ειδικο για ζωα. (Φυσικα δεν τα σκοτωνει αλλα τα τρομαζει.) Πλησιαζοντας ο σκυλος θα τον χτυπαει το ρευμα, οποτε θα συνδιασει την περιοχη με τις κοτες με αυτη την εμπειρια

----------


## agrokriti

εγω σημερα βρηκα απο ενα κοκκορα νανακι μονο κατι φτερα κ ενα ποδι...ο χωρος ειναι περυφραγμενος και δεν ειδα καποια τρυπα,το κοτετσι το χω στο Ηρακλειο στο χωριο οποτε δεν εχουμε αλεπουδες κτλπ,παιζει να το κανε αυτο σκυλος,γατα καποιο κουναβι ή καποιο αγριο πουλι???

----------


## παραλιας

Επειδη είχα χρόνια πουλόσκυλα αν το σκυλι δοκιμασει αίμα η γενικα κρέας μη βρασμενο σαν τροφή το κραταει στο μυαλο του σαν γευση κ θα το ξανακανει 100 στα 100!!!!!!!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Λοιπον, ενας σκυλος οτι μεγεθους και αν ειναι  θα επιτεθει χωρις δυσταγμο σε οτιδηποτε κινειτε που εχει υψος ισο ή χαμηλοτερο απο το οπτικο του πεδιο,εκτος ορισμενες ρατσες!Οι κοτες ειναι ενα συχνο προβλημα για ολους τους σκυλους και ηταν μια λανθασμενη κινηση σου να αφησεις το κουταβι να ειναι μονοχο του με τις κοτες...Αν θελουμε ο σκυλος μας να ειναι και να συμβιωσει με καποιο αλλο ζωο , δεν λεω μπορουμε να το εχουμε μαζι αλλα να ειμαστε και εμεις εκει να επιβραβευουμε και να καταδικαζουμε τις λαθος συμπεριφορες!!Ειναι ΦΗΜΕΣ το οτι θα βαλω το κουταβι στα προβατα ή τις κοτες και θα μαθει...!!Βαλε το αλλα να εισαι εκει γιατι αυτος θα θελει να παιξει και πανω στο παιγνιδι γινονται λαθη τα οποια ΕΜΕΙΣ πρεπει να ειμαστε εκει να τα διθορθωνουμε!!Για τριων μηνων κουταβι ειναι πολυ μικρο..βαζω στοιχημα πως δεν εχει καταλαβει καν τι εκανε και μπορεις ανετασ να το μαθεις να μην τις πειραζει και τωρα!!!!Για την κοτα θεωρω πως δεν δολοφωνιθικε απο το κουταβι , αφου ειναι μικρο ακομα για να μαθει να πνιγει και να συγκρατει σφιχτα οποτε μαλλον κατι αλλο σκοτωσε την κοτα σου..μαλλον της στραγγισε το αιμα και μετα το κουταβι την ειδε κατω..και οπως ξερουμε οτι βρουν τα κουταβακια το τρωνε και την εκανε γευμα!!!Καλο θα ηταν να τον κρατησεις,και να τον εχεις εξω απο το κοτετσι και να περιφραξεις καλυτερα ωστε να μην το "σκανε" οι κοτες!!!Για το ηλεκτρικο λουρι δεν το θεωρω ως λυση γιατι δεν εκανε κατι ο σκυλος κακο απο μονος του εσυ το αφησες οποτε ξερει οτι εχει το ελευθερο για οτιδηποτε...ΞΕΚΙΝΑ την βασικη εκπαιδευση του κουταβιου και ολα θα πανε καλα!!Η ρατσα των ποιμενικων ειναι και απο το ονομα του προστατης των κοπαδιων..να φοβασαι τους αλλους σκυλους να μην τους επιτεθει οχι τα ζωα,κατι ομως που δεν σημαινει να τον εχουμε ξαμωλημενο απο τοσο μικρο.... :winky: 
Ο δικος μου ειναι κυνηγοσκυλο, ψαχνει και γινεται ο χαμος σε ενα χωραφι για να βρει τον λαγο και να τον καταδιωξει και τελικα να τον πιασει και να τον σκοτωσει να μας τον φερει πισω, ομως με τις κοτες δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα!Τον εχω ειχα αφησει τεσσαρων μηνων με κοτες και ειθχε μαθει ηδη να κυνηγαει λαγο και παλι κυνηγισε μια κοτα αλλα "καταδικασα" αυτη την συμπεριφορα και πλεον οταν βλεπει κοτα δεν λεω πως παιζει και ειναι ολα χαροπα,απλα την βλεπει και φευγει  αδιαφορα!!!Μπορεις να το διορθωσεις,απλα πες μας αν θες!Αν θες θα σου δωσω συμβουλες πως αλλα αν φοβασαι τι να πω...??

----------


## agrokriti

Γενικα ο σκυλος ειναι ικανος να καταβροχθησει μια κοτα ή απλα την πνιγει απο ενστικτο???

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Γενικα ο σκυλος ειναι ικανος να καταβροχθησει μια κοτα ή απλα την πνιγει απο ενστικτο???


 Ενας σκυλος ειναι ικανος να κανει τα παντα..το θεμα ειναι να μην του ξυπνισουμε με διαφορες συμπεριφορες και καταστασεις μας τα ενστικτα!!! :Jumping0046:   Το κουταβι για δικα μου κριτηρια ειναι αθωο και χρειαζεται εκπαιδευση!!!! :winky:

----------


## leftheriotisc329

> υπάρχει τρόπος να μην ξαναφαει το κουτάβι ζωντανή κότα η οτιδήποτε οικόσιτο ζώο. είναι μια βάρβαρη μέθοδο που την κάνουν οι κυνηγοί στα πουλοσκυλα. *****************************************.





Καλησπέρα παιδιά!!!! Έχω δυο τσοπανόσκυλα 5.5 και 9.5 μηνών στο κτήμα μου με κότες ελεύθερες και το 9 μηνών σκοτώνει και τρώει το άτιμο... έχω απαυδήσει...  *************************************************

----------

